# What currents should I expect??



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

You would get better response in technical discussion forum, not performance forum.

2/0 wire is pretty standard for DC EVs. 

As for current, there are many variables. Are we talking motor current or battery current? Motor current is max at the start and usually can go as much as controller can deliver, but only for 1-2 seconds. Battery current is much less than motor current at start, but gets close to it as you accelerate.

I would guess in your car you'd have 100Amp cruising and 250-350Amp accelerating, that's a ball park.

BTW, controllers are usually rated for MAX peak current at dead stop, not continuous rating. So if its rated 500Amp, it can only do 500 for few seconds, but 200-250 continuous if you can keep it cool. Some are rated much higher than they should be( Kelly  ).

If you are building 120V EV and expect decent speed and acceleration, you should not go for less than 500Amp rated controller.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

I run a 72 volt system with a controller that can pump out 550 amps. I use 6 volt golf cart floodies and I use 2/0 cable throughout and so far I have had no trouble even when I pull large amps. I never have hot or even warm cables. They work fine. Now if I had a 144 volt system or larger and I was going to RACE my vehicle I'd want to go larger to protect the battery and controller investment. For normal street use 2/0 seems to be a perfect match. 

Pete : )

http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

2/0 is most common and will handle what you need.

For the controller:
If in doubt, go bigger. However, you might still be sorry wanting more... 
I have a 500 Amp Curtis @ 144v and wish I had more power.


----------

